# Club Intrawest: Concerns and recommendations



## smbrannan (Mar 26, 2006)

I've created a list of areas of concern regarding Club Intrawest and some specific recommendations to try to improve the Club.  If you are a Club Intrawest member, please review my ideas and tell me if you agree, disagree of if there are other matters that you would like to raise.

If there is enough support, I would suggest that we send a list of concerns and recommendations to the Club.  If it comes from a group of members it might be taken more seriously than if it comes from individual members.

Here are my ideas....

*Areas of concern:*

*Making reservations.*  The steps that members must take to make a reservation, either by phone or by email, is inefficient.  Members do not know whether space is available until they submit a reservation request, or place a phone call to the Club during west coast business hours.  

*Club availability during high demand weeks.*   Members recognize that there will be significant demand for units at certain times of year and that not all members will be able to use the Club facilities at these times.  The Club increases the number of points required to book units during these periods, but members believe that, in a significant number of cases, members willing to "spend" the required points are unable to book units at the times they desire.  Members believe that there should be an equitable process to allocate units among members willing to spend the required number of points during "Holiday" periods.

*Maintenance standards for Club facilities.*  Members believe that Club facilities are not being maintained to the same high standards as in the past, and as members expect.  Members are also concerned that capital investment will be required at Club facilities and wish to be be provided with information that demonstrates that the Club has the intention and the financial resources to make these investments.  

*Club governance.*  Members want to receive more information regarding the growth options available to the Club, and its strategy for growth.  Members have insufficient information to determine if the board members objectives are aligned with those of the members, and so want to have more information on the views and priorities of board members.  Members also desire to have greater information regarding the membership and activities of the "Advisory Committee".  Members also believe that there should be a clear separation between the activities of the Club manager (IROC) and the Club itself.   (Examples: The manager uses space on the Club's website and in its mailings to promote the manager's referral programme and the sale of points by the manager to the existing members.)

*Other.*   The secondary market price for points is significantly less than the manger's retail price.  The Club does not offer an alterantive to buying from the manager or buying in the secondary market.  Members should be able to purchase additional points from the Club itself rather than from the manager.  

*Recommendations:*

*1  *Improve the Club's website to allow members to see when units are available at Club locations.  This would include availability for "Getaway Time" as well as point reservations.

*2*	Improve the website to allow members to make online reservations without having to call during the manager's business hours.

*3	*Provide greater transparency regarding the separation of Club initiatives from those of the developer and/or manager.  I.e. the developer should not include marketing materials in Club mailings, or on the CI website.  Good governance demands that the role of the developer and/or manager should be separate from the Club itself.

*4	*Provide a detailed maintenance and capital expenditure forecast to the members after it has been approved by the board.  The budget should be in sufficient detail to permit members to assess the adequacy of the budget to maintain appropriately high standards for the Club's facilities.

*5	*Make copies of any presentations to the Board, or to the Advisory Committee, available to members through the website.

*6	*Publish the names of the Advisory Committee members.  Provide greater disclosure regarding how members are chosen to sit on the Advisory Committee, the issues discussed with the committee and the views of the committee members.

*7	*Provide the members with a greater role in determining the strategic direction of the Club.

*8	*Develop an alternative to the "first come, first served" approach to booking resorts during the highest demand weeks.

*9	*The Club should consider acquiring or constructing additional units at Whistler that would be available to members during high demand periods.  Alternatively, the Club should consider retiring points forfeited by members who fail to pay dues, in order to increase availability to those members who remain in good standing.

*10	*When a member forfeits their points due to failure to pay dues or otherwise, make those points available to existing members at a lower price than the retail price set by the manager.

*11	*Board candidates should be asked to provide a brief summary of their priorities for the Club which should be provided to the members, along with the candidate's bio, prior to the members vote to fill vacant board seats.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 27, 2006)

Perhaps you should run for the board.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 29, 2006)

*Let all work together for a better Club*

Club availability during high demand weeks. Members recognize that there will be significant demand for units at certain times of year and that not all members will be able to use the Club facilities at these times. The Club increases the number of points required to book units during these periods, but members believe that, in a significant number of cases, members willing to "spend" the required points are unable to book units at the times they desire. Members believe that there should be an equitable process to allocate units among members willing to spend the required number of points during "Holiday" periods.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



I am very happy to see the concerns of my fellow Club Intrawest Members.  I too wish to see Club Intrawest remain the desireable place I joined four years ago.  

I am sorry......I do not understand your statement concerning an equitable process to allocate units among the members......    ?   

The truth was made known to me by Club Intrawest sales-staff that those who successfully schedule the Christmass Holidays into New Years at Whistler require up to two weeks or more of points.  With my 420 points I have successfully reserved two bedrooms for the last two weeks of December in Whistler, Canada. 

During my four years I have observed many lucky families reserve a 6 day stay during the Christmass Holidays. One father of four children  (when I asked in amazement how he was able to obtain a 6 day reservation)  still complained......."well I had to stay 6 days"... .....  Believe me I would have been thrilled to have had use only 6 days of my precious points.

This last Christmass I felt the Whistler Receptionists were not very nice.  One of them was so ugly she should have worn a  ..  ("I AM RUDE and CRUDE AND PROUD OF IT")  button.  

All the Whistler receptionist need to be trained by the receptionist at Ziwa, Mexico where the staff was all outstandingly wonderful and always greeted you by your first name.  

I have heard rumors that Intrawest Corp has put out feelers that they are  FOR SALE.   I surely do hope if that is true that it is not a bad omen.

Smooth Action


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 30, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> I am sorry......I do not understand your statement concerning an equitable process to allocate units among the members......    ?



I was thinking that there should be a system of tracking which members have booked during previous holiday weeks and then give them lower priority to book holiday weeks during the next year.

Intrawest runs a luxury "private residence club", which is basically a time share of million dollar plus homes.  In these clubs, the owners submit the weeks they want to stay at the beginning of the year and there is a computer program that determines who gets the first choice, and who doesn't.  If you don't get your first choice, your priority for your next choice is increased.

My point is that Intrawest already has the technology to do this, but the light bulb hasn't gone on that Club Intrawest members might find this to be an improvement on the first come first served scramble that currently exists.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 31, 2006)

*Being Tracked  ..  ?    Lower Priorities  ..  ?*

I was thinking that there should be a system of tracking which members have booked during previous holiday weeks and then give them lower priority to book holiday weeks during the next year.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Club Intrawest told me what was required of me when I joined.  Many things   ..   verbal and written were PROMISED if I met their requirements.

I have met those requirements and expect Club Intrawest to continue their  (PROMISED) part of the agreement.

Being tracked and given lower priorities was not part of my agreement with Club Intrawest.

All-so PROMISED by Club Intrawest was a well managed and maintained five star resort with furniture I would not be afraid to touch.

Smooth Action


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 31, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Being tracked and given lower priorities was not part of my agreement with Club Intrawest.



OK - then put a positive spin on it.  If you don't use your points during a holiday week one year, then you earn a priority for the next year.

This is not an us vs. them situation.  Club Intrawest is owned by us.  If enough members are frustrated by the current system, then we should be open to different/better ways of handling holiday bookings.

Do you have a different/better idea?


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 31, 2006)

*I've never miss a Christmass Holiday so why would I have a different idea?*

Do you have a different/better idea?

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Club Intrawest already uses a system where its broken down to about 4 different point use or season in which Christmass is one of the highest.  

Since my family love's Christmass ski-ing at Whistler I also investigated re-sale and bought from a broker out of Utah.

I will support any changes in Club Intrawest rules that the Majority of it's member vote for. 


Smooth action


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 1, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Did you think you could stay every year and every Holiday for less than say 150 points when you bought in-to Club Intrawest?


Actually, I've never tried to stay at any CI location during a holiday week, but I have talked to other members who have tried, and have been frustrated with the excess of demand vs. supply.

It doesn't really matter what was promised.  The reality is that the system appears to be somewhat broken, and I'm just trying to find ways to improve things.  I made two suggestions to address this issue: change the booking process during holiday periods, and build or acquire more units at Whistler.  The first suggestion is inexpensive, but would restrict some members use of the high demand weeks.  The second suggestion would be expensive, but may be more attractive to members who joined only to use the club during the high demand weeks.

As in all things, there is no free lunch.

Personally, I didn't give much credence to the promises made during the CI sales pitch.  I listened politely and walked out without buying.  Then I bought my points from another member at a sizeable discount.


----------



## Smooth Action (Apr 1, 2006)

*Keep us informed on your Progress*

build or acquire more units at Whistler. 

joined only to use the club during the high demand weeks.

no free lunch.
=============================================


More units would be nice



Smooth Action


----------

